# Whats your birthstone?



## Genjis-Mercy (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm a sapphire. I like pretty gems or just any gems in general so im just asking, but my favorite gem is a peridot lol


----------



## Aquari (Nov 28, 2016)

opal


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Nov 28, 2016)

Garnet


----------



## RedRum2514 (Nov 28, 2016)

Emerald. but I preferably like sapphire since it matches my eyes...


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 28, 2016)

Sapphire


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 28, 2016)

Topaz


----------



## N a t (Nov 28, 2016)

Emerald, and the best part is, two of my friends are Ruby and Sapphire. We find it hilarious because we all LOVE Pokemon!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 28, 2016)

I am a peridot.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm a diamond.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Nov 28, 2016)

Diamond. Amethyst is my favorite gemstone, though.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 28, 2016)

Topaz, and I don't like it its ugly and brown.


----------



## kayleee (Nov 28, 2016)

Diamond


----------



## Zireael (Nov 28, 2016)

Sapphire, my favourite.


----------



## hamster (Nov 28, 2016)

turquoise


----------



## seliph (Nov 28, 2016)

Mine is diamond, I used to think it was boring but now it's my favourite.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2016)

Ruby :>


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 28, 2016)

Emerald


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 28, 2016)

Garnet, meh I would want whatever the December birthstone is


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Nov 28, 2016)

Turquoise! It is both my favourite colour and my favourite gemstone ever so it works out well! ^_^ (It gives me an excuse to have little turquoise gemstones as the preferred gem for jewellery!)


----------



## Chris (Nov 28, 2016)

Emerald. Have acquired quite a bit of emerald jewellery over the years, my favourite being a pair of Minnie Mouse earrings Justin gave me last Christmas.


----------



## BB-8 fan girl (Nov 28, 2016)

Peridot. I would rather have the emerald though. That green is my favorite color.


----------



## tae (Nov 28, 2016)

january is garnet right? if so, i'm that.


----------



## GingerGypsy (Nov 28, 2016)

Amethyst...but being a Water sign with the zodiac of a Fish, I'd rather it be a Pearl. *sigh


----------



## Flare (Nov 28, 2016)

Pearl! 
:0


----------



## nintendoanna (Nov 28, 2016)

i think pearl is for june??? no idea


----------



## wassop (Nov 28, 2016)

opal or pink tourmaline for october , i think they're really pretty


----------



## Tobiume (Nov 28, 2016)

<: Topaz~


----------



## candle-love-peach (Nov 28, 2016)

Aquamarine


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Nov 28, 2016)

Diamond is my birthstone.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 28, 2016)

I've always thought that I had one birthstone (pearl), but according to a couple websites that I briefly looked at, I have three; pearl, moonstone, and alexandrite


----------



## ams (Nov 28, 2016)

Peridot (light green)


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 28, 2016)

Topaz


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 28, 2016)

Emerald, opal is my favorite


----------



## Nodokana (Nov 28, 2016)

Topaz


----------



## Nerd House (Nov 28, 2016)

Aquamarine.


----------



## pocky (Nov 28, 2016)

Opal, but I don't like it much. Used to hate it, now Im sort of okay with it but wouldn't actually wear it.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 28, 2016)

I have two: Alexandrite and Pearl. C:


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Nov 28, 2016)

Diamond !


----------



## Alyx (Nov 29, 2016)

Pearl & Alexandrite. They're both very pretty.


----------



## ellsieotter (Nov 29, 2016)

aquamarine


----------



## Bon Bonne (Nov 29, 2016)

peridot. wish I had some peridot jewelry. someday.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Nov 29, 2016)

Emerald


----------



## Pookie4557 (Nov 29, 2016)

Sapphire


----------



## JellyLu (Nov 29, 2016)

Ruby


----------



## ellarella (Nov 29, 2016)

according to american gem society, my birthstone is tanzanite/zircon/turquoise. i'll go with turquoise, i've always loved that darn stone.


----------



## Minimo (Nov 29, 2016)

Peridot


----------



## Trystin (Nov 29, 2016)

Turquoise, I love it cx


----------



## Libby430 (Nov 30, 2016)

amethyst!!


----------



## Akira-chan (Nov 30, 2016)

Ruby!


----------



## Crash (Nov 30, 2016)

aquamarine, which is also my favorite stone :')


----------



## frio hur (Nov 30, 2016)

amethyst. it's alright.


----------



## Piezahummy (Nov 30, 2016)

Pearl. It's good.


----------



## Eudial (Nov 30, 2016)

Opal and Tourmaline. I used to always wish that my birthday was in February because of it's birthstone, but when I realized that October has a pink birthstone as well as the opal, I've changed my mind.


----------



## blackfeint (Nov 30, 2016)

my birthstone is topaz/amber! i really like how warm they are.


----------



## FleuraBelle (Nov 30, 2016)

IM AN ETERNAL FLAME BABY
steven universe reference cx

aka Ruby


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 1, 2016)

garnet
the only character(s, i think) in steven universe that i can tolerate


----------



## Antonio (Dec 1, 2016)

Whatever one is august, which i think is peridot...


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 1, 2016)

February = amethyst


----------



## Chicha (Dec 1, 2016)

Topaz, which is cool since yellow and orange are my favorite colors.


----------



## mintellect (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm a sapphire.


----------



## papyrus (Dec 1, 2016)

The soothing Amethyst


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 4, 2016)

Opal!

- - - Post Merge - - -



papyrus said:


> The soothing Amethyst



Also, how's Amethyst soothing? She's basically loud, mischievous, and crazy!


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 4, 2016)

Mine is Garnet.


----------



## Lyraa (Dec 5, 2016)

Topaz c:


----------



## cornimer (Dec 5, 2016)

Topaz. I have a topaz necklace that's really pretty


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 5, 2016)

april and apparently thats diamond . ye


----------



## Balverine (Dec 5, 2016)

I had to look mine up, because apparently December has a few lol. Turquoise appears to be the most common, then Tanzanite and Zircon. I think tanzanite is the prettiest out of those, so I choose it ; P


----------



## LadyOfOuran (Dec 5, 2016)

Opal! Sadly I keep missing my birthday on TBT so I don't have the collectible for it, but I do think it's a beautiful gem. I have an opal ring from my grandmother that I really treasure.


----------



## Emi_C (Dec 5, 2016)

Pearls which i knew n apparently Alexandrite which I've never heard of


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 5, 2016)

The ambitious, proud and lustrous green peridot <3


----------



## piske (Dec 5, 2016)

Topaz! I hated it growing up but I've grown to like it.


----------



## Soda Fox (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm a ruby.  I much prefer opals, pearls, and garnets of the traditional birthstones.  My absolute favorite stone is moonstone though, which is apparently a variant of the June birthstone!  Now to get to work moving my birthday a month up... jk, being 7/7 is alright with me.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 5, 2016)

Mine is emerald. My favorite birthstone is Opal, though.


----------



## mickaylag (Dec 9, 2016)

Citrine, which I'm not a huge fan of..


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 9, 2016)

Ruby. I like it a lot, as long as it's a red ruby, I'm not a fan of the pink ones. Some of the deep ones are really gorgeous. =D


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Dec 9, 2016)

Emerald


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 13, 2016)

Garnet.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 13, 2016)

rare pic of me birthstone


----------



## nami26 (Dec 13, 2016)

pearl


----------



## riummi (Dec 13, 2016)

diamond :c boring


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 13, 2016)

Emerald I guess? I had to look it up just for this thread.


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 13, 2016)

My birthday is in November, so my birthstone is topaz.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 13, 2016)

Amethyst.


----------



## Annabloem (Dec 13, 2016)

Emerald. But my favourite gemstone is lapis lazuli because it's just too pretty.


----------



## Cailey (Dec 13, 2016)

diamond.


----------



## Pinky7 (Dec 14, 2016)

Topaz =)


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm not sure but I think garnet.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Dec 14, 2016)

Amethyst. People have always associated the color purple with me for whatever reason so it feels kind of "homey" to me.


----------



## kylie32123 (Dec 14, 2016)

Peridot


----------



## Alex518 (Dec 15, 2016)

emerald


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 15, 2016)

mine is amethyst! i really like it as purple's one of my favourite colours, but opal's my favourite gemstone. it's so pretty!!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Dec 16, 2016)

Amethyst


----------



## derezzed (Dec 16, 2016)

My birthstone is peridot. 
It's definitely not my favorite (that title belongs to ruby) but imo peridot is a lot better than some of the others so I'm relatively fine with it, haha.


----------

